# Memoirs of a Geisha BR collection



## moonrevel (Nov 4, 2005)

Has anyone seen the Memoirs of a Geisha line at Banana Republic?  This stuff is so beautiful!  I had to talk myself down from buying one of the dresses, because I just didn't know where I could wear it.  But, anyway, it's all lovely.

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse...ry.do?cid=8440


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh, the velvet jacket and black&white wrap top are very cute! I'm going to have to stop by there now...


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 6, 2005)

All I gotta say is I cant wait for that movie to come out.  I usually dont like Banana republic clothes but the ones I saw are very classy and pretty.


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw the preview to the movie today .......I CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 6, 2005)

Wait I forgot when it comes out...when does it come out??


----------



## nadia (Nov 6, 2005)

yes! i got this dress
http://www.bananarepublic.com/Asset_...5-00vliv01.jpg

for a party im going to in miami-at versaces mansion, ooooh. i love the dress-simple, yet elegant.


----------



## CreaMoon (Nov 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see it too.  enter in the contest too. hehe.


----------



## Gabrielle (Nov 6, 2005)

That is definitely one of my all time favorite books. I'm cannot wait for the movie to come out. I think it's December?... I may be wrong though.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 6, 2005)

It comes out December 9th!  I saw the preview on Friday so of course I had to start reading the book again because I got so excited.


----------

